#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-08-04
<Nivex> I installed xfce on my netbook last night and the Applications Menu is empty when I click on it, but there's plenty there when I bring up the menu editor
<holstein> Nivex: the right-click one? or both?
<holstein> is this in 11.10?
<Nivex> the app menu in the panel. 11.04
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> did you instal XFCE or xubuntu-desktop?
<Nivex> xfce4 and a few other choice packages
<Nivex> I thought maybe it was the configs I imported, so I backed up ~/.config/xfce4 and got it out of the way. Panels all snapped back to defaults but the apps menu was still shot :(
<holstein> who knows what customizations happen though
<holstein> to make xubuntu
<holstein> i would think you could get a fairly generic functional XFCE though...
<Nivex> odd... I picked the xubuntu session instead of the xfce session this time (first time I saw that in the login) and the apps menu is there
<Nivex> If I can get things tweaked where I want them I might pull GNOME off this thing entirely
<holstein> thats what we are doing with ubuntustudio
<holstein> the xubuntu team is quite active too
<Nivex> also trying to get compiz to work, not because I need all the fancy effect, but because the screen updates are smoother with acceleration
<Nivex> but xfce and compiz aren't as tightly integrated as under gnome
<Nivex> yep, definitely the difference between "Xfce session" and "Xubuntu session" for getting the applications menu to work. Very strange.
<Nivex> not sure what I installed where
<Nivex> oh charming. running compiz, I hit Alt+Space to bring up the window context menu and it crashes
<holstein> lol
<Nivex> I think I'll give up on compiz for now. found the xfce settings editor (omg hax!) and turned on compositing. Seems to work OK.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-08-05
<billfarrow> Nivex: are you interesting in doing something for the upcoming ubuntu global jam ?
<Nivex> hadn't really thought about it
<holstein> billfarrow: we are going to do one in asheville for sure
<Nivex> Any interest in an OLF field trip?
<holstein> we (akgraner internalkernel and I) were talking about having an offical place in asheville, and meeting up on the IRC with whoever else where ever else
<billfarrow> I am seriously thinking about it.  Do we drive to OLF or fly ?
<holstein> you can drive it
<holstein> it would take a while though
<Nivex> The drive goes nicely with people to kibitz with :)
<Nivex> holstein: it's about 8.5 hours from where we are
<Nivex> last year we rode with the OpenNMS crew. I see Tarus is on the schedule again this year, but he may fly. I haven't heard.
<billfarrow> holstein: if I can get together a Raleigh global jam site, I think that would encourage other locals to help out.
<holstein> billfarrow: i think so too
<billfarrow> Nivex: return flights to OLF are ~ $250
<holstein> w0w... thats not bad
<Nivex> yeah, but I'm in no hurry to submit to the TSA's asinine "security"
<billfarrow> but if we get 4 people in a car with wifi hotspot, we can Road Trip !
<Nivex> if we can persuade Jeff to come along with his Sprint phone :)
<Nivex> I can share, but I've only got EDGE
<akgraner> Nivex, I haven't had any problems with TSA so far....
<akgraner> I've only had to go through the body scan thing once...the rest of my flights were just like "normal"
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-07-31
<Nivex> what's the bot/system/pony that runs Ubuntu IRC meetings with agenda items and todos and whatnot?
